

Standup desk - drahcir

I am getting back pains and would like to try a standup desk - any recommendations / warnings? 
I need something around 110cm (43 inches), but most desks I have looked at are not tall enough.
======
mcormier
Are you doing any exercise? You may want to work on strengthening your back
and your core.

------
trapper
Find out what the problem is first. A stand-up desk may make it worse.

